# 82 Kg Jewfish



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep that looks like a Jew. That would test the lip grippers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Gamefisher was using them as bait for Marlin before he moved to Australia, hey Loui
Cheers Mal


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

That is massive! :shock: And i thought that 66kg one was big!
Cheers James


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

anybody got a forklift hahahaha!!!!!! what a fish.
cheers jake


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

mingle said:


> It's the same genus as our mulloway (Argyrosomus Japonicus) , but slightly different species - Argyrosomus Hololepidotus.


Not entirely sure but I think japonicus was changed to hololepidotus or vice versa a few years back..... :? :?


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap Batman! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

tagging and releasing that must have taken some effort to....how the hell do you get that thing back out into deep enough water?


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

google search:
Sea Fishes of Southern Australia (Hutchins and Swainston) lists the largest mulloway caught in Australia as 42.5 kilos


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

That would make some cracker cutlets for the barbie......... :lol:

Micka


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

hate to be a smaller type fish over there!!! :shock: what did he use for bait ... a leg of cow? :shock:


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats one hell of a gentle giant 8)


----------

